# Population Genetics > Y-DNA Haplogroups > T >  Hola a todos

## Samaniego

Thyans every body
I hope colalborate and exuse my poor english writting

----------


## RobertColumbia

¡Hola! Bienvenidos a los foros de Eupedia.

¿Tiene Ud. haplogrupo T? ¿Tiene Ud. una pregunta sobre él o información sobre él?

Hello! Welcome to the Eupedia forums.

Do you have haplogroup T? Do you have a question about it or information about it?

----------

